# New Big Wood in Royal Gorge 3/12/2011



## Lin3Dawg (Jan 16, 2011)

thnx for the heads up,

Gonna be in there tomorrow. I'll stop and see if I can remove it. Not gonna take a chain hoist with me but maybe I can do something.


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

I guess we should have taken some pictures. It's a beast. Have fun.


----------



## GearDog (Jun 3, 2009)

Theophilus,

I had no idea that was you on the Gorge today until the drive home. We've never met but have spoken on the buzz numerous times. I was running the Green Fluid Solo. Great day in the canyon and perfect post about the wood. Your beta is right on, well done.

Lenny.


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Theo,

Is it passable with a raft?

Thanks for posting the danger report.

-AH


----------



## riverlivin13 (Mar 22, 2010)

yea dawg. good lookin' out. bring a good bag& Z drag it out! if you don't get it out, lets call AHRA> thx


----------



## Theophilus (Mar 11, 2008)

Andy,

It could be a mess for an untrained crew in a paddle raft but there is room to get by. It will have to come out before the commercial season starts.


----------



## adgeiser (May 26, 2009)

thanks for the heads up. we just got off the river knowing it was coming was great. it is about 200 yards down from sunshine...look for the signal lights on the tracks (it is very near there) and watch out for it.

i was looking at the other poles today and have a hard time seeing it fall from the other side of the tracks... up over the tracks and into the river. (i may be wrong and i hope i am...) but is it possible that it feel on the tracks and was pushed off and into the river by the railroad crew? 
i really do hope this was not the case... but from the other poles i just don't see it making it to the river without "help".


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info. We are going to try to get in there this week and get it out.

Andrew


----------



## riverlivin13 (Mar 22, 2010)

Corn, I know you're short staffed this time of year....let us know if you need extra hands. We can rally a few guides!!
Yours,
P.T.


----------



## AHRA (Jun 19, 2009)

Thanks again for the info on this. We were able to get down there yesterday and cut it out. It was a chainsaw job for sure. There were two poles on creating the hazard. 

If there are any concerns with wood in the river give us a call and we will check it out. (719)539-7289

Andrew


----------

